# Viterra Inc. (VT.TO)



## buaya (Jan 7, 2011)

Anyone has this stock and if so will they be selling at the present price or waiting to see the takeover offer (still only speculation). The stock had run up to $16.
I owned some and just wondering if I should sell and take my profit.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

Some food for thought, from http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...stablished-after-expressions-of-interest.html

"Viterra was halted earlier in Toronto trading after dealReporter said bidders were told they must offer at least C$16 ($16.15) a share to be allowed to assess the company’s internal data"

...

"With estimates for the price of a Viterra takeover ranging from PI Financial Corp.’s C$14.40 a share, to C$18.50 a share from Raymond James Financial Inc., buyers still wouldn’t be paying more than 0.58 times revenue, according to data compiled by Bloomberg.

Viterra’s price-to-sales ratio of 0.46 on March 12 was cheaper than 74 percent of North American agricultural product wholesalers and food manufacturers with market values over $1 billion, data compiled by Bloomberg show. The group traded at an average of 1.02 times revenue. "

I wish I'd bought VT! I was looking at it a while ago to buy with some money I've set aside to "play" with.

I was talking to a fellow at work here. He's against Glencore taking over. Apparently they have a history of being pretty shady and unethical.


----------



## buaya (Jan 7, 2011)

I had bought them a while ago and had DCA to $10.90. There were times when I was tempted to sell as the stock was sideways for a few months and although I knew it was a good stock I was impatient. Happy I tough it out.
I just sold 1/2 my position at $16.20 and will ride the rest for a few days and see.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I also sold 1/2 my position for a little less than you [also purchased in the $10+ range] as the final outcome is never a given.

VT had been an excellent trading stock in 2011 minus the last quarter, as you mentioned buaya, stock did not do very well the last few months. 

Saskatchewan Premier Brad Wall, has said that VT is not like BHP bid for POT.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Glencore bought it.. behind the scenes behemoths are consolidating the resource trading/mining business, Glencore, Xstrata, Viterra.

Who's paying attention?

All people care about is farmville and iStuff


----------



## buaya (Jan 7, 2011)

Not sure if there will be another bidder. I am happy with the price offered. Interesting next couple of days.


----------

